# Salmo Bullhead



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Have any of you tried the Salmo Bullhead? Any luck? I just purchased one and i really want to give it a try long line trolling it. Do any of you know the dive chart for it? It isnt in my troller's bible. Thanks!


----------

